
Deepfake Videos Could Destroy Trust in Society – Here’s How to Restore It - myinnerbanjo
https://liwaiwai.com/2019/06/24/deepfake-videos-could-destroy-trust-in-society-heres-how-to-restore-it/
======
lostmymind66
Who needs Deepfakes? There are images from 2015 circulating Twitter today that
claim the current administration is putting kids in cages.

It just states it as fact with no proof and thousands of people believe it.

